# Anybody else here use a Thule T2 rack (hitch mount)



## skijay (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anybody here use one?


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2014)

I've had one for the last 3 years. Love it!!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 10, 2014)

Check out 1up USA hitch racks. More expensive than the Thule but also much higher quality, lighter and a better design. There is a 90 page thread on MTBR about them with nothing but good things to say. I have one and posted some pic on AZ last year, not sure which thread it was in but you could always do a quick search.


----------



## skijay (Apr 10, 2014)

I just purchased my T2 and used it twice. 

WoodCore, I'm looking for a way to secure the trays when they're in the upright position. As you know how to put the tray on they come off that easy.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 10, 2014)

Are you referring to the front wheel tray?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2014)

I think he means the rear wheel strap thing that slide to accommodate different bikes. I don't think it will slide off the end though.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 10, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> I think he means the rear wheel strap thing that slide to accommodate different bikes. I don't think it will slide off the end though.



There's a screw/bolt that doesn't let the wheel tray slide off on my rack. You could also strap the hook arm into the tray using the wheel strap.


----------



## skijay (Apr 10, 2014)

No, the tray's.  It's only the 4 bolts loosened and it slides off of the "arm".


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2014)

So, you're asking about how to avoid what is demonstrated in this video?

http://bikeintelligencer.com/2010/03/video-another-thule-t2-catastrophic-failure/


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 11, 2014)

I would see if you can return it and then get either the 1up rack or a Kuat NV.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2014)

Now I have to go look at mine. Never had a problem.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Now I have to go look at mine. Never had a problem.



Even though the page I linked to makes it sound like a common problem, I never heard of it until I started searching in response to this thread.


----------



## skijay (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Brian for posting the video.  Wow, I wasn't even thinking that could happen, I was just more concerned with someone stealing it by undoing the 4 bolts and taking the tray.  

Mine don't wobble like his did in the video and that's from 2010, so Thule may have modified the T2.  I think my build date was Sept 2013 that was on the box.  

As for the Kuat, it's a little to pricey for me. I know it's lighter than the T2.  Just as the world of mountain bikes go, shave some weight of off of the product and the price goes up.

 I'm keeping my Thule.  I have a bike tray from 1991 that is still in use so I kind of trust them for their quality.  I may take a cable lock and attach to the hitch and bike so it will limit the travel should the tray(s) come lose.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2014)

From what I've read they added a bolt as a fix for the sliding off potential problem.  But, like you said, it doesn't keep someone from unbolting the 4 bolts and walking off with your bike.  I'm sure creative use of a cable lock will lesson that possibility.


----------



## skijay (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking at the underside of mine, if the bolt is this little screw, that's not going to hold down a sliding tray. There is an a empty hole and perhaps a bolt should be in there. I'll be calling thule on Monday to inquire about the lack of locking the tray to the assembly and I will also mention the video that demonstrated the "sliding off" issue. 

You'd think for the amount of money these cost this would've been over engineered. Also, I discovered on one car I can only carry one bike, so I removed the other tray.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2014)

skijay said:


> Looking at the underside of mine, if the bolt is this little screw, that's not going to hold down a sliding tray. There is an a empty hole and perhaps a bolt should be in thereView attachment 12367. I'll be calling thule on Monday to inquire about the lack of locking the tray to the assembly and I will also mention the video that demonstrated the "sliding off" issue.
> 
> You'd think for the amount of money these cost this would've been over engineered. Also, I discovered on one car I can only carry one bike, so I removed the other tray.



Let me know what they say, mine is probably from around 2010. I drive by Thule quite a bit when I go see one of my customer in Seymour, CT.


----------



## skijay (Apr 14, 2014)

Thule may make great products and have great customer service, but the rep that I spent 11 minutes on the phone with didn't have a clue about a bolt even though I pointed out the hole shown in the picture.  I'll just keep an eye on it for looseness just as I always do for the crossbars & bike racks on the roof.


----------



## skijay (Apr 14, 2014)

o3jeff, Do you have the screw like the one in picture?  I wonder if this is the "bolt" to prevent a tray from coming off.  I do know that in order to slide the tray on and off (I'm only using one tray), you do have to get it quite loose to slide off.


----------



## RENO (Apr 18, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> Check out 1up USA hitch racks. More expensive than the Thule but also much higher quality, lighter and a better design. There is a 90 page thread on MTBR about them with nothing but good things to say. I have one and posted some pic on AZ last year, not sure which thread it was in but you could always do a quick search.


I'm looking for a rack right now and the T2 and 1UP along with the Swagman XTC-2 were on my list after researching. I'm leaning towards the 1UP. More expensive than the other 2, but so easy to get on and off the truck. First I have to get a hitch for my CR-V. Got that narrowed down to a few.


----------



## skijay (Apr 29, 2014)

I've used the rack 4 times so far, 2x with a mountain bike and 2x with my lightweight hybrid bike.  No issues.  Both bikes do wobble slightly but I can't understand how a bike can wobble as much as the video shows to cause the rack to slide off. Perhaps if you don't secure front of the bike you can get some serious wobbling while driving.

Everything remain bolted and no sliding.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2014)

skijay said:


> o3jeff, Do you have the screw like the one in picture?  I wonder if this is the "bolt" to prevent a tray from coming off.  I do know that in order to slide the tray on and off (I'm only using one tray), you do have to get it quite loose to slide off.



Yea, I have that same screw. Never had a problem with them sliding and have never double check to make sure they were tight.


----------



## C-Rex (May 2, 2014)

Sort of off topic but I just got a new hitch rack, the Yakima Stickup.  I haven't had a bike on it yet but it seems pretty solid, especially for a 1-1/4" receiver. I was debating between the Stickup and a few other brands, but since my friend is a dealer, he got me a great deal on this one.  Plus it had a great selling point that a few others didn't:


----------

